# The Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei Club



## Dewgong (Jul 29, 2008)

"This was a wound from my elementary school days. This was a wound from my high school days. The first woman to become my wife gets to see something absolutely astonishing!" 
- Zetsubou Sensei

=^(._.)^=

People in Charge:
Dewgong
surskitty
MidnightSaboteur

Members:
Keta

Not Members:
Everyone Else

Stuff:
No more people in charge, if you wondering about filling another spot.

Question of the Day -Who's your favorite character? :3

My favorite character is Mr. Despair himself, and my favorite student is Kiri Komori because she's cute and Hikikomoris are awesome.


----------



## Clover (Jul 29, 2008)

ROOMBA ROOMBA ROOMBA ROOMBA ROOMBA

alternately MOU BURE BURE BURE BURE BURE MAKKUTE


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 29, 2008)

SHINYA ORE WA TEREBII WO MITEITA
YARUKOTO MO NAI KARA BOTTO MITEITA


----------



## surskitty (Jul 29, 2008)

_*2CHAN HAS LEFT ME IN DESPAIR!!*_


... yeah.  I dunno.  Go go SZS?


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 29, 2008)

So... I take it both of you join? :o


----------



## surskitty (Jul 30, 2008)

No, we're posting because Kafuka touches herself at night.  Or that stalker girl.

... yeah I'm joining


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay members :o


----------



## Keta (Jul 30, 2008)

Ohayo gozaimasu, momoiro kakaricho~! Goodmorning pink supervisor!

Eh I need to watch the rest of the eps forgot where I was. >.> It would be quite helpful if someone put up links to the episodes or maybe torrents. :D


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I've got two other people to do a fandub with me of Kuusou Rumba. :D

We're starting tomorrow morning.


----------

